# Is it film or digital?



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2017)

There was a thread on my other photography forum today entitled, "Is it Film or Digital?", so I grabbed my old Nikon F2 and went over to the park and shot what I figured would be some good shots that would help me better answer the question, "Is it film or is it digital?"

And wouldn't you know it, when I was actually shooting the pics, I failed to verify that the film rewind crank was moving counter-clockwise when I advanced after making each shot! Dumb mistake!

Turns out, I had mis-loaded the danged camera! Nothing I shot at the park even turned out! It seems that on the question "digital or film?", that I have no fricking clue which is which. Oh well, maybe next time...


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 8, 2017)

So all the film is/was still in the cartridge? You still have a second chance (with that same roll) maybe?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2017)

dasmith232 said:
			
		

> So all the film is/was still in the cartridge? You still have a second chance (with that same roll) maybe?



I cannot figure out how to pop open this cartridge style, so I am now looking for my 35mm film leader retriever tool.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 8, 2017)

Been there, done that. But you? Lol


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 8, 2017)

I would take to film cartage to a local photo lab and have the pull the end out.
I worked in a photo lab for about 4 years so it is very easy and doable. They use a tool that looks like a tape dispenser that has really stiff tape to retrieve the end of the film.  

You can also try making your our film puller Lomography - Get the Film Out the Canister Without a Film Puller 
Or Amazon.com : Matin Film Leader Retriever FILM PICKER for 35mm Cassettes Safe Films Extractor : Photographic Film : Camera & Photo


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 8, 2017)

From what I can see....I would say the compact flash card is digital.


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have one ... somewhere. Years ago, some of us would record the current frame number, rewind the half-shot film, switch to another roll, shoot through it, and then ... switch back to the first roll. Advancing through the shot frames with the lens cap on just to use the remaining frames. Ideally, we'd leave the leader out. At least one of my cameras had a function to specify to leave the leader showing (or not).

Okay, maybe not "some of us" and maybe I'm the only one that did it... Kinda silly to think back on that. Certain bodies with the auto load feature were consistent enough to reasonably accurately wind to a specific frame!

But that's how you'd change the ISO speed between shots back in the old days!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2017)

zombiesniper said:
			
		

> From what I can see....I would say the compact flash card is digital.



Yes,100 percent agreed, the memory card is _digital_...but I shot the images using an old *film-type* camera,so I am expecting a hybrid type image, I guess. I taped the back door of the film camera shut with lots of gaffer's tape, and had earlier made sure the CF card was secured properly right over the film gate area. Not sure how these pics are going to turn out. Wondering also how to develop the images? D-76 and Lightroom, or maybe Kodak HC-110 and Photoshop?


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 8, 2017)

Derrel said:


> ...Wondering also how to develop the images? D-76 and Lightroom, or maybe Kodak HC-110 and Photoshop?



Ah, come on Derrel. For as long as you've been around, you should know: K-14! Is that Paul Simon I hear?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2017)

dasmith232 said:
			
		

> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nahhh, pretty sure this was a Black & White memory card!


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 8, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Nahhh, pretty sure this was a Black & White memory card!


But "everything looks worse in black & white!"...? It's much better to have the nice bright colors.


----------

